# Switched back to Directivo



## bearymore (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, I bit the bullet and switched back to Tivo. Why? FF and RW. The biggest, most noticeable, most important, deal killer for the R15 was the fact that FF and RW just didn't work right. With the Tivo, put it in FF or RW 3, look for the end of the commericals, and you are where you want to be almost instantaneously. Faster than the R15's 30 second slip and reliable -- especially for rewind. On the R15, RW was almost unuseable. If I FF'd too far, the results of using a RW to go back were utterly unpredictable - sometimes even taking me to the beginning of the program. With Tivo this just doesn't happen. The SL limitations and autorecord of channels I don't receive were issues, but I would have lived with them. FF and RW just made the R15 impossible to use.

Once I got used to the R15 interface, I liked it. The picture quality of the R15 is better. But without a reliable FF and RW, the machine is just not ready for prime time. Are they ever going to be able to fix this? It seems like this should be absolutely first priority.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Right behind ya'. I am going back because of the missed recordings. Have just recorded the third 'black screen' episode of an SL in last 14 days.

If the DVR was new technology, I could understand this kind of stuff. This is simply a bad peice of HW/SW. After nearly a year in the field, we're fooling ourselves thinking it will get fixed.

:nono:


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm there with you as soon as I find a good deal on a Dtivo unit.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Have just recorded the third 'black screen' episode of an SL in last 14 days.


Have you checked to make sure your SL isn't set to record the national feed as someone else had a problem with?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Have you checked to make sure your SL isn't set to record the national feed as someone else had a problem with?


Third occurrence, each one on a different SL. Each has recorded other episodes. One was 'Dirty Jobs' on Discovery which isn't on any other channels.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Sep 14, 2006)

Gave my HR20-700 to my sister(no more OTA games), went back to my HR10-250 with OTA enabled, disregarded what people said about the new 1080p TV's not making a difference in the, watered down 1080i Directv signal....purchased a JVC 61" 1080p, even connected to the HR10 with component cables(didn't want to play the in and out game with the HDMI connection), and I must admit, the Directv HD channels and the HD OTA channels have never been this brilliant The clarity is unreal. Gave my Toshiba 65" 1080i(native res), to my sister too.....I never knew how good Directv HD and OTA HD could really look, until I connected the HR10 to the 1080p TV ......no more listening to the experts telling me that I would not see a difference in HD channels with a 1080p TV. Had to take the chance and buy one and see it with my own eyes and I am glad that I did 
You worked hard all your life, get the toys you want and don't believe everything you hear until you experience it yourself 

PeaceOfMind


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Have you checked to make sure your SL isn't set to record the national feed as someone else had a problem with?


That's right, since what, February this unit can't tell what channels you receive. Wow, that's new technology isn't it? Ah, but those HR20 folks are expecting everything to be fixed in the next couple of weeks. Well, maybe not after their xD1 experience. All I can tell them is welcome to the club.


----------



## Replevin (Oct 3, 2006)

I've also made the switch back to Directivo. I moved the R-15 into the family room where it can record Pokemon for my daughter. My R-15 actually works OK. But I also had issues with FF/RW capabilities and the new/repeat showings for the SL. I almost considered switching to cable :eek2: just so I could keep Tivo. But then I was able to snag a Directivo unit that I bought for my uncle a year ago that he no longer used. I still have my fingers crossed about the R-15. I'm looking forward to future software releases to see if they can fix some of the repeat issues.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's why i never gave up my DTIVO, just to damn reliable. the R15's are for my daughters show and my wife's shows, i don't care if they don't record almost all are repeats. the one of two shows that i do record on the R15 family guy didn't record on Sunday.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> That's why i never gave up my DTIVO, just to damn reliable. the R15's are for my daughters show and my wife's shows, i don't care if they don't record almost all are repeats. the one of two shows that i do record on the R15 family guy didn't record on Sunday.


Family Guy on Sunday on Fox was a rerun. Perhaps this is why, if you've only got new episodes set up.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

just wanted to chime in. We have had an R15 for almost a year, one show recently recorded only one minute, Jericho DID NOT RECORD this week, although next week shows in the to do list. the last 1/2 hr of Ghost Whisperer was a BLACK SCREEN.
We are totally fed up. We got a Motosat MHDTV dish for the Airstream, with Samsung 23in HDTV and HR10-250. Plus we ordered a slightly used complete R10/Tivo from ebay.
and we'll keep fixing and updating the TiVo's. Granted, we wont have access to local HDTV at the house. but perhaps, just perhaps in the next couple of years DTV will see the error of their ways? and go back to the TiVo interface? do you all think that's within the realm of possiblitys? the tech rep I spoke with acknowleded our switch back to TiVo and AGREED WITH ME. Each problem I meantion on the R15 he said " oh, tha's issue 7, that's issue 17, that's issue 4, etc etc etc.!!!
We might keep DTV for the Airstream, as for an RV that's our only option. But we might go to HD Series 3 TiVo and Adelphia for the house, even though it will cost us an extra 60+ bucks a month (the Airstream is 10 extra as an extra reciever/Tivo right now)
Dan


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

DFDureiko said:


> just wanted to chime in. We have had an R15 for almost a year, one show recently recorded only one minute, Jericho DID NOT RECORD this week, although next week shows in the to do list. the last 1/2 hr of Ghost Whisperer was a BLACK SCREEN.
> We are totally fed up. We got a Motosat MHDTV dish for the Airstream, with Samsung 23in HDTV and HR10-250. Plus we ordered a slightly used complete R10/Tivo from ebay.
> and we'll keep fixing and updating the TiVo's. Granted, we wont have access to local HDTV at the house. but perhaps, just perhaps in the next couple of years DTV will see the error of their ways? and go back to the TiVo interface? do you all think that's within the realm of possiblitys? the tech rep I spoke with acknowleded our switch back to TiVo and AGREED WITH ME. Each problem I meantion on the R15 he said " oh, tha's issue 7, that's issue 17, that's issue 4, etc etc etc.!!!
> We might keep DTV for the Airstream, as for an RV that's our only option. But we might go to HD Series 3 TiVo and Adelphia for the house, even though it will cost us an extra 60+ bucks a month (the Airstream is 10 extra as an extra reciever/Tivo right now)
> Dan


Good move Dan. I'm not sure if it's a move back to the Tivo interface (I can adjust to any interface....even if it was designed by 1st graders :grin: ), to me it's more of a case of a move back to a DVR that customers can depend on....which was Tivo. Just like the Ronco chicken cooker....."Set it and forget it". That's what I want from a DVR.


----------



## bv1187 (Dec 29, 2005)

I recently found a R10 at the local walmart and picked it up even though it was a hundred large out of my pocket. Then wouldn't you know it...the damn thing was junk and didn't work very good at all . So I then took advantage of the free R15 from D*. I'm not crazy about it but it's much better than just a regular reciever.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

"Much better than just a regular receiver..." Probably true IF it doesn't crash and give you blank screen when you're trying to watch shows on it.

As long as it stays operational for you, then I'd have to admit, even if you NEVER record a show with it (which, as walter's signature line shows, is the root of many of it's problems....) and JUST use it to pause live TV, I can see how that in itself would make it worth having over a regualr receiver.
Even that alone is pretty darn amazing.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I am wondering if anyone else has encountered this particular problem with their R 15, I thought I'd seen every problem the R 15 was capable of until last week when it pulled a new trick. Whenever I would open the guide, or just any menu that displayed the day and time in the upper left corner of the screen, when I'd close out the menu the day, and the current time would remain on my TV screen and not go away. I tried hitting exit or opening the menu and closing it again the day and time would remain just floating, so to speak, meaning unattached, to anything on my TV screen. Even though this is a relatively small set I really began to wonder about the possibility of burn in. I tried two red button resets to no avail. I finally unplugged the dumb thing. That seemed to fix that problem but instead of booting back up the normal way, it took me back through guided set up. And after over twelve hours my TDL only had ONE item on it. Even though I have over twenty series link, a handful of them are daily records. I had to cancel all my series links and reenter them at least three times a piece before they finally began appearing on the TDL. 

I truly thought maybe this time the hard drive was fried. In a world of weird experiences that I've had via the R 15 this one really stands out. Where it gets even stranger, the Caller ID which hadn't worked in months suddenly started working and seems fine as of a week later. Also it now lists the current software as also the original software version. Any thoughts on this? Wolffpack you have good ideas, any guess as to what happened? 

The whole thing's really odd. Also after the "reset" it started ignoring first run episodes of "Judge Judy" which it had been picking up just fine for months now and it only lists the repeats on the TDL ignoring the first runs, which I now have to add manually from the guide, while also having to "prune" the repeats listed on the TDL. Very annoying. I feel I have to baby sit the TDL constantly to insure I get my shows daily. 

And it continues to ignore some locally broadcast Colts games in favor of swamping my TDL with NFL Sunday Ticket programs when I don't get ST, would love to, can't afford it. I have a custom favorites list set up which I always use and where the ST channels are not included on it, yet the good old R 15 ignores that little fact and adds programs on channels I don't get nor do I have them checked on my custom favorites list. Sigh.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I do seem to recall someone (and I me one person) having that issue or something similar where something was stuck on the screen and wouldn't go away. This was a long time ago when it first came out and I don't remember the out come.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I do seem to recall someone (and I me one person) having that issue or something similar where something was stuck on the screen and wouldn't go away. This was a long time ago when it first came out and I don't remember the out come.


Thanks for the quick reply. I'm guessing I'm probably not the only one whose R 15 has done this sort of nonsense. It's just when I think I've seen everything with that stupid R 15 it pulls something new.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I have not seen that issue.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

bv1187 said:


> I'm not crazy about it but it's much better than just a regular reciever.


No kidding, that is because it is not suppose to be a regular receiver and I would even argue it is not better at this point because I have never had to reboot a regular receiver daily.

Had to reboot again last night. Came home and the unit was completely frozen, would not respond to anything, had to unplug and plug back in.

Don't get me wrong, I prefer the UI to my R10 and HR10, but am getting fed up with the R15 not doing what it is suppose to do.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

DFDureiko said:


> But we might go to HD Series 3 TiVo and Adelphia for the house, even though it will cost us an extra 60+ bucks a month (the Airstream is 10 extra as an extra reciever/Tivo right now)
> Dan


when my 2 year commitment is up and maybe ill be able to afford HD, if the HR20 is still here and its not any better ill switch to comcast and tivo 3, the Tivo 3 should be with comcast by then.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> when my 2 year commitment is up and maybe ill be able to afford HD, if the HR20 is still here and its not any better ill switch to comcast and tivo 3, the Tivo 3 should be with comcast by then.


Have you been with Comcast before? One or two dealings with them and you'll come RUNNING back to DTV BEGGING for a R15!


----------



## blong579 (Oct 3, 2006)

had my r15 for 2 weeks fd this forum the first day i had the thing. at first i thought it was just a learning curv like when i first got the tivo but i sone fd out that the r15 was the prob anyway 2 weeks into the r15 and tivos csr's i bought a D*tivo off ebay. you cant really blame the csr's you can polish a turd but its still a turd


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

ApK said:


> Have you been with Comcast before? One or two dealings with them and you'll come RUNNING back to DTV BEGGING for a R15!


yes i have for a short while(cheaper internet with cable, didnt have dsl here yet then when dsl came went back to D*)the R15 is a wonderful machine compared to comcast's dvr, but TIVO is going to comcast that alone *might* make me change to comcast.

but if D* improves there machines its a moot point. I had DTIVO when they were only capable of one tuner and it progressed to the great machine it is today. the R15 and HR20 might improve to great machines in the future just like the DTIVO but if it doesnt I'll probably switch.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

ApK said:


> Have you been with Comcast before? One or two dealings with them and you'll come RUNNING back to DTV BEGGING for a R15!


Actually I have found Comcast's customer service far better than D*. When I had an issue (which was never really with cable) someone answered the phone within a couple minutes. With D* I'm on hold literally for ten minutes frequently. Who else here has their calls dropped as they're bounced over to India or whereever when your R15 craps out again for the sixth time that week? Then you just start all over after throwing the f-ing phone onto the floor and waking up your two year old and then your wife starts in with be quiet and why did we ever get rid of TiVo, but....
Whoops, sorry...I lost my train of thought...oh yeah:
Comcast customer service was much better (one they answered the phone promptly and two I never really even needed to call all that much), but I save $$ with D* and the picture and sound quality are enhanced over cable. Now that I have a reliable R10 and don't have to raise my blood pressure angry at the R15 I am happy.


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

I too have switched back to my Directivo to my main viewing area, and moved the R-15 to the kitchen (basically using it as a receiver). A couple of weeks ago, one day i had about 40 things on my to do list, and then after realizing several programs had not recorded i looked at my todo list and there was 4. With NFL Sunday ticket I was looking forward to the interactive features, but not at the expense of not even being able to record programs with confidence that it will record. I have had the R-15 now since last December, and my patience is wearing thin. I thought i was getting the latest and the greatest DVR, not a paperweight.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought DTV was dropping TIVO, thus the R15. I can understand wanting to go back, but don't you have to come back to the R15 sooner or later?


----------



## bearymore (Sep 1, 2006)

VaJim said:


> I thought DTV was dropping TIVO, thus the R15. I can understand wanting to go back, but don't you have to come back to the R15 sooner or later?


From what I have read on this forum, they'll support existing Tivo's for at least another two or three years. By the end of that time, I'm sure DTV will have either gotten the R-15 to work as it should, replaced it with something else that works as it should, or gone back to Tivo. In the meantime, my Tivo works great.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

I wanted to post this even though I don't have an R15. I avoided it because a) my wife would divorce me, and b) I already had an R10 that works fine. When I got the HR-20 from D*, I put it in the living room with the R10 (4 lines) and my wife uses the R10, and I use the HR-20 (though it's not reliable for recording, much like the R15, from what I've read here).

I promptly went out to ebay and sold our original Philips standalone Tivo (30-hour) for $320 (has a lifetime service contract which I got for $99 back in 2001), and used the cash to buy three Directivo units (two used R10s and a Hughes 35-hour box). I hooked one of the R10s up in the bedoom along with an H20 (for HD viewing now and again).

My point? At zero cost (ebay sale vs. ebay purchases), I wanted three more Directivo units (one for now, and two for backups) so if either of our R10s conks out, we are good to go.

All because we won't have an R15 in the house. One unreliable D* DVR is enough for now.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

VaJim said:


> I thought DTV was dropping TIVO, thus the R15. I can understand wanting to go back, but don't you have to come back to the R15 sooner or later?


No. Certainly not sooner, and possibly not later, either.

Later it might be replaced by something else. Later we might have HDTV. Later they might go back to Tivo. Later they might make the R15 work well.

Have to go back to the R15 sooner or later? No.


----------

